
Going Offline - reddotX
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1190292298694680577
======
Nextgrid
And as usual, a crypto scam in the replies.

I wouldn’t be sure about Twitter either.

------
JohnClark1337
Good for him. Twitter and Facebook are garbage fires.

------
37
Well, that was fun to watch.... (it seems Elon was giving away Bitcoin)

[https://elonmuskgift.org/b/](https://elonmuskgift.org/b/)

edit: Still seems to be a fair amount of ETH up for grabs.... wish I had some
to give

[https://www.elon-get.com/eth_get/](https://www.elon-get.com/eth_get/)

~~~
Nextgrid
Not sure if sarcasm or not but it’s an obvious scam.

